# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Dwangmatig tellen etc.

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

het is alweer even (ruim een half jaar) geleden dat ik hier ben geweest. Hoop dat het iedereen goed gaat!
Ik heb een probleempje, hoop dat het iemand bekend voorkomt.
Zolang ik me kan herinneren, tel ik dingen en moet ik bepaalde dingen in even aantallen doen. Eten in een even aantal happen; als ik met mijn linkervoet op een lichtere tegel sta, moet dat ook met rechts; als ik links aan mijn been krab, moet rechts ook even, dat soort dingen.
Ik heb dit nooit als vervelend ervaren en het viel andere mensen niet op, dus ik heb er niet echt aandacht aan besteed om er iets aan te doen.
De laatste tijd wordt het echter steeds erger. Ik merk dat ik steeds meer dagelijkse handelingen in even aantallen ga doen en dat ik de dwang aan het uitbreiden ben. Ook zijn een aantal dingen bij mensen op het werk opgevallen, wat dus zeker niet de bedoeling was.
Het eetritueel is uitgebreid met volgorde (bijvoorbeeld eerst alle blauwe m&m's, dan de groene, de gele etc). De afwas moet in een even aantal vegen met de spons, met het inschenken van drinken moet ik de fles een even aantal keer kantelen, etc.
Ik merk dat ik de laatste tijd ook woorden herhaal in mijn hoofd, bijvoorbeeld iets wat ik langs de weg zie, op een bord zie staan, of op een vrachtwagen. Van dat woord moet ik dan vier woorden maken, of ze nou logisch zijn of niet. (bijv. boom, boob, moom, moob). 
Ook herhaal ik het nummerbord van de auto voor me in mijn hoofd. Over en over, tot een andere auto voor me komt rijden, of ik een woord of voorwerp zie dat mijn aandacht trekt.

Herkent iemand dit? En wat kun je er tegen doen?

Groetjes Nikky.

----------


## Agnes574

Een serieuze dwang-neurose aan het 'kweken' Nikky ... das niet goed!
Ik heb het gehad met alles in huis ettenmalen te controleren en te controleren ... en dan m'n voordeur nog 's... 25X voelen of die op slot was; gek werd ik ervan!! Ben er na jaren vanaf geraakt, toen ik aan de Anti-depressiva ging ... hopelijk geraak jij er op een andere manier vanaf!

Héél veel sterkte!!
Ag Xx

----------


## gossie

Hoi Nikky,

Wat gebeurd er dan als je op oneven uitkomt?

----------


## Nikky278

Er gebeurt eigenlijk niets, maar het voelt niet goed.
Ik weet dat het alleen in mijn hoofd zit en dat er geen gevolgen aan zitten, maar toch "moet" ik op een even aantal uitkomen... :s
Heb een afspraak met de huisarts morgen, eens kijken wat zij er van zegt...

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Nikky, hopelijk kan je arts je helpen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Nikky278

De dokter heeft me doorverwezen naar de psycholoog-verpleegkundige bij haar in het gebouw. Kan daar 26-05 terecht. Zij gaat proberen te achterhalen wat het "onderliggende probleem" is en vanuit daar verder kijken of zij het verder af gaat handelen, of dat ze me gaat doorverwijzen naar een 2e lijns psycholoog. Voor nu iig gelukkig geen medicatie  :Smile:  Eerst eens kijken hoe ver we komen met therapie  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Nikky,
Hopelijk kom je erachter wat het "onderliggende probleem" is en hoef je geen medicatie!
Wel vervelend dat het nu uitgebreider is en dat het andere mensen ook opvalt...
In elk geval sterkte en ik hoop voor je dat je er net als Agnes ook vanaf geraakt!

Hey Agnes,
Kan me voorstellen dat je daar gek van werd, gelukkkig ben je er van af gekomen  :Big Grin:

----------


## bloempje1988

top dat jullie niet pro medicatie zijn, eerst inderdaad uitzoeken of het met therapie te verhelpen is!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Bloempje,
Ja het is denk ik beter om onderliggende klachten weg te nemen of natuurlijke producten te nemen, aan medicatie zit je vaak langer vast en geeft ook veel opbouw en afbouw klachten...en sommige mensen kunnen ook niet zo goed tegen reguliere medicijnen en ziijn meer gebaad bij andere oplossingen  :Smile:

----------


## tonhold

Hi Nikky,

Ik heb zelf jaren van mijn leven laten verpesten met wat ik dacht wat normaal was.

Het begon met het zebra pad loop gedrag, aleen op de witte of zwarte strepen mogen lopen! Daarna van alles moeten doen alsof er een stem in je hoofd je de bevelen geef.

Ben na jaren van puzelen en heel veel lezen erachter gekomen dat dit allemaal onzin was en veel van de levens kwaliteit heeft geconsumeerd!

Het feit dat je het herken is al een 50% op weg naar bevrijding (klinkt beter als genezing)

Bezoek eens een psycholoog en kaart je dwangmatigheden aan, die zal je dan verder kunnen helpen met hoe je kunt stoppen met dingen te doen die je innerlijke IK eigenlijk helemaal niet wil doen!

Vraagje, als je die dwangmatigheden niet doe, staat er dan in je hoofd een repercusie tegen over? Bijvoorbeeld dat er iets naars zou kunnen gebeuren met een geliefde?

Laat maar horen of dit iets van hulp is geweest!

Gr Ton

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ton,

Hoelang heeft het bij jou geduurd voor je af was van de dwangmatigheden en hoe heb je dat gedaan?
Stond er bij jou een repercusie tegenover?
Fijn dat jij er nu vanaf bent  :Smile: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Nikky278

@ Luuss: dank voor je berichtje  :Smile:  Ik denk dat ik zelf wel al weet waar het nu erger door is geworden, maar geen idee waarom ik er ooit mee begonnen ben...

@ Ton: het is niet zo dat ik denk dat iets naars gebeurt als ik het niet doe, maar het voelt gewoon niet goed. Weet niet zo goed hoe ik het uit moet leggen. Het blijft dan heel de dag door mijn hoofd malen, alsof het moet corrigeren. 

Nog iets meer dan een week en dan het eerste gesprek met de psycholoog. Ben benieuwd...

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Nikky,
Scheelt dat je weet waardoor het erger is geworden... nu alleen er nog achter zien te komen waardoor het ooit begonnen is  :Wink: 
Hoe is het gesprek gegaan??

----------


## Nikky278

Inmiddels heb ik twee gesprekken gehad en heeft ze besloten me door te verwijzen naar een andere instelling. Hier is wel een wachtrij van ongeveer drie maanden, maar ik kan er voor langere tijd onder behandeling blijven. Daar gaan ze kijken of het iets is voor een psycholoog of psychiater. Ik heb begrepen dat dit soort dingen over het algemeen door psychologen worden behandeld, dus daar ga ik van uit. Moet me er nog officieel aanmelden, dus hopelijk weet ik binnenkort meer.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes Nikky!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hopelijk wordt je bij de andere instelling goed geholpen!
Veel sterkte en succes!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Sterkte Nikky! het komt goed maar het heeft denk ik wel tijd nodig! Doe het vooral in je eigen tempo!

----------


## MissMolly

Het begin van dit soort dwangmatigheden is eigenlijk heel 'normaal'.
Even aantallen zijn 'mooier' dan oneven, dat is een volkomen onderbewust gevoel voor harmonie, dat in alle culturen voorkomt.

De meeste dwanghandelingen vinden hun oorzaak in rituelen en rituele bezweringen. Op zich zijn die ook heel normaal. Het is een mechanisme waarmee de mens zichzelf onder controle houdt in situaties die hem anders boven het hoofd zouden groeien.

Kinderen gebruiken allerlei rituelen om zin en structuur te geven aan een wereld die ze niet kunnen overzien. Het zit verweven in de hele menselijke cultuur. Ook het bekende bloemblaadjes plukken: hij houdt van me, hij houdt niet van me..... is zo'n ritueel.

Rouwtradities zijn ook rituele bezweringen, en ook een godsdienstoefening, ongeacht van welke religie, is er een. Je voert een bepaald ritueel uit die de god(en) eert en daardoor gunstig stemt, of die de overledene een goede overgang naar het hiernamaals garandeert.
Maar in feite kanaliseren we op die manier onze eigen angsten, ons verdriet, onze onzekerheden, en tegelijkertijd versterken we onze onderlinge saamhorigheid. Rituelen zijn dus ook sociaal gezien heel belangrijk. 

En naast de groepsrituelen, hebben we ook allemaal onze individuele rituelen. 
Want op een veel minder spiritueel niveau doen we hetzelfde voor een tentamen, als we ons gelukskettinkje dragen of met onze gelukspen schrijven. Ik richtte altijd mijn tafel helemaal in voor een tentamen: mijn pen, potlood, gum, bril, alles lag op een vaste plek. Dat gaf me rust, omdat het afleidde van de zenuwen.
Dergelijke rituelen zijn in feite een hele simpele vorm van meditatie.

Het begint fout te gaan op het moment dat we gaan geloven dat we ons tentamen zullen verpesten als we dat kettinkje niet omhebben, of als we de verkeerde pen bij ons hebben. Op dat moment gaat het ritueel, dat bedoeld is om onze zenuwen in bedwang te houden of onze concentratie en ons zelfvertrouwen te verhogen, zich tegen ons keren.

----------


## mvs

Dat Nikky,
Ik hoop dat je inmiddels goede hulp hebt gevonden voor je dwangklachten! Heel verstandig dat je hulp hebt gezocht trouwens, want als je er niets aan doet is de kans groot dat de dwang een steeds groter deel van je leven gaat overnemen. 
De afgelopen twee jaar heb ik (journaliste) tientallen mensen met een dwangstoornis geïnterviewd. Je verhaal komt me dan ook bekend voor. Denk vooral niet dat je de enige bent: naar schatting 400.000 Nederlanders lijden aan een dwangstoornis. Dat is 1 op de 40! Helaas vindt maar een klein deel van hen de weg naar de hulpverlening. Dat was voor mij aanleiding om een boek over het onderwerp te willen schrijven. Vorige week is *Slaaf van mijn gedachten* verschenen bij uitgeverij Nieuw Amsterdam. 
Voor het boek heb ik twee jaar lang een patiënte (Maaike) met smetvrees en controledwang gevolgd. Verder heb ik negen maanden meegelopen bij de speciale angst- en dwangpoli van het AMC Amsterdam. De belangrijkste conclusie: aan een dwangstoornis is in de meeste gevallen prima wat te doen! Maar dan moet je wel de juiste hulpverlener vinden.
Als je benieuwd bent naar het verhaal van Maaike, als je meer wilt weten over de oorzaak en behandeling van dwang of als je benieuwd bent hoe de behandeling bij een afdeling psychiatrie eraan toegaat, kun je hier het boek bestellen:
http://www.bol.com/nl/p/nederlandse-boeken/slaaf-van-mijn-gedachten/1001004011273411/index.html
Veel sterkte!
Marte van Santen

----------

